# Oldest active duty cop and Dday vet dies



## Thorlifter (Jun 5, 2009)

Oldest serving cop in US dies at age 84 - Yahoo! News


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2009)

Wheelsup


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice story
boots on all the way from 6th June 1944 to 4th June 2009

That's what I call serving your country...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a real inspiring story. Thanks for showing it to us. That man had "True Grit", and was a benefit and a blessing to his community for many years.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 6, 2009)

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to salute his years of service, but being cop at that age?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 7, 2009)

At that age, I don't think anybody dared tell him no.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 7, 2009)

The sad thing is that soon there won't be any around.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> The sad thing is that soon there won't be any around.


There are still a few WWI veterans left so the loss of all WWII veterans may not happen as quickly as you think.


Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 7, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> There are still a few WWI veterans left so the loss of all WWII veterans may not happen as quickly as you think.
> 
> 
> Wheelsup


You are right.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2009)




----------

